# Has anyone recovered instantly?



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

has there been anyone who has overcome dp simply by waking up one morning and realizing they were better? or anyone realized a certain truth they had been supressing and in doing so alleviated the symptoms? I am wondering because I sometimes get the feeling that my dp is protecting me from a certain truth that I am unwilling to face, but due to my fear of it I am unable to see it. I feel though that I might be able to bring myself to look at the source of my fear if I heard some success stories from people who had already done it. thanks for your time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

You make an excellent point? ?Face your fear?? although you must first become aware what that fear is?

One of mine is to tell my mother I love her, then to hug her? for some reason? I feel uncomfortable about that? I might blame her for how I resulted? she mentality broke down when I was 13?


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

that problem right there is very emotionally signifigant and i think is a perfect example of how someone may become depersonalized through fear of the truth. i just wish I knew what it was for me


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Jot down any times you feel uncomfortable... you might be able to link something together.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

good idea, thanks for the suggestion. i think ill give it a try


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

My mind was locked up and completley blown and that's not something which you just wake up from...it get's better very gradually...I am comfterble in the driving seat right now but I'm still fragile....when you say about that certain turth that your supressing because of fear....it sometimes feels like that...i know it did for me.....but i would reccomend just focusing on jogging and relaxation


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

Close I like what you have to say. Maybe the "hidden truth" is just some sort of explanation I fabricated to rationalize the inexplicable state im in. I just wish my mind would hurry up and recover so I can move on with it.


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

I recover everytime I sleep...in my dreams, when I remember them, they are crystal clear, and I remember my dreams without derealization..just the way dreams usually are experienced. This means that we all have the potential to see things normally again, but something has got to give to get us back.


----------



## derda (Aug 19, 2007)

this is right, i recover while sleeping, but everytime i wake up, DP comes like a flash over me. I feel it, you wake up, *BAM* and DP is there again. strangely my DR is always there. :?


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys I been through DR for 2 months, and I had to be hospitalized. In the hospital, they put me on an antidepressant. I wont say which one, but it was an SSRI. Talk to your doctor about getting on some medication, preferably an SSRI antidepressant. IT turns out my derealization was caused by a CHEMICAL IMBALANCE in my brain, which the SSRI fixed. Now I am myself again and everything looks REAL and feels real and IS real. I can look back at the last couple months and laugh at how I saw the world. DOnt suffer any longer, get the antidepressant and within 2 weeks trust me youll be feeling much better (if your DR is caused by a chemical imbalance like mine was()


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Greg (I'm still the same person) gave us a link to some information which stated the term "chemical imbalance" hasn't been "proven" to be. What's your view on that? (You've really got to view the clip in order to get the full picture, if you're interested seeing the clip, ask Greg for the link).


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

well of course nothing has been proven, but the odds are chemical imbalances are involved in a number of mental illnesses because neurotransmitters are so intimately linked to how we function cognitively. But like I said, DR AND DP may have different causes and within each may have different causes, seomtimes a chemical imbalance in some people, sometimes bad wiring in others. The only way to tell if you can be helped by an SSRI or an antipsychotic will be if you try one!

Joe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

rofl, yea the consequences of taking SSRI og ANTI PSYCHOTICS are not to be considered?
Damn, don't advice people to get on chemical cocktailism without any evidence to back it up.
Yea it might be a chemical imbalance, I don't doubt that, but your body can restore it to the normal levels on its own without need of permanently physically fucking ur neurons Up


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

"your body can restore itself"

That is a dangerous statement. For a number of people, who are hospitalized, it is clear that the body did not restore itself. These people fight depression for years and then have to be hospitalized, or fight derealization for months and than have to be hospitalized as I was.


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

i fully recovered from the derealization after 2 weeks of lexapro but i still keep questioning reality constantly!
its so incredbily crushingly depresing


----------



## herenow (Nov 6, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You make an excellent point? ?Face your fear?? although you must first become aware what that fear is?
> 
> ?


i really like that, its very true. I didnt get better instantly, but understanding what kind of situation worsened my depersonalization and the experience that it originally came from shifted how i thought and certainly made it clearer in my head to work from.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

you dont have to answer if you dont want to, but what was the experience that triggered your dp? and how did you discover it?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

we need are body to grab the energy from our head and suck it back down into the body after that where homesafe! just wish there was an easy way to do this even not paying attention to it takes time


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree wtih the posters above. Evertime I sleep I feel as if I'm myself as funny as that may sound. For some reason my dreams or sleeping actually make me feel better than I feel during the day, just so much happier. But I know we will all be able to pull through this no matter how hard it is


----------



## rk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have had a few really bad episodes of DR. For me, feeling better was instant. I just went from feeling completely different and terrible to feeling great that I felt normal again. Their was nothing that I did to get better-I just snapped back to myself. The only time I feel the effects of DR is when and I wake up and during the day. Thankfully, I work nights now and it is working out good, but I wish I would feel good during the day. Sleep is suppose to make you feel good and refreshed, but it seems to have the opposite effect for me.


----------



## Morgulon (Jan 21, 2008)

I feel great while sleeping, and I feel better if I wake up early. I've been waking up really, really late lately though... 3-4... and I always feel terrible and very DR when I wake up that late. I don't usually feel better until 9-10 at night.

Also, I often feel excellent after I break down and cry and talk to people about my problems and how I feel about them and such; this makes me wonder if the TC isn't right. I did drugs and gradually DR'd, but I did drugs to hide from things. Do I need to expose these things in order to fully recover? Hopefully after a few days of personal insight I will feel better equipped to answer this question. Thanks for the interesting thoughts TC


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

meghan28 said:


> I agree wtih the posters above. Evertime I sleep I feel as if I'm myself as funny as that may sound. For some reason my dreams or sleeping actually make me feel better than I feel during the day, just so much happier. But I know we will all be able to pull through this no matter how hard it is


Yeah. You definitely know something's wrong when your life feels more dream-like than your dreams themselves


----------

